# Introducing little Monty



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

We collected our little 8 week old Monty from Broadreach Dogs yesterday. We managed to keep it a secret from our daughter (who was 6 the previous day) and it was a fab surprise. He is totally gorgeous, so soft! He slept through well, a bit of a yelp and 2:30. Crate dry this morning. Such a good boy!
Thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah lovely! He looks gorgeous. We just picked up Kipper from Broadreach last week. But he's from a different litter - black and white colouring.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is really lovely. My parents got me a poodle for my 7th birthday, he was my best friend growing up and I will never forget him.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

He's a handsome fellow!Glad he slept well but did your daughter?I am sure she will have great fun with him.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

He is gorgeous! I hope he had a good night. Your post made me giggle, not only does Monty look like our puppy Lola but Monty was the name we had chosen for a boy (that was the original plan, then we met and fell in love with Lola!) and she was a birthday present for my 6 year old daughter too! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw monty is gorgeous!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

This is Lola at 8 weeks!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw Lola is a cutie too!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> View attachment 3122
> 
> 
> This is Lola at 8 weeks!


Are you bringing Lola to Callendar Park?


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Thanks for all your lovely comments! 
We're hoping Monty will be a lovely companion for our daughter (well, all of us really!) as she doesn't have siblings and we both mostly work from home. 
It's amazing how we've only had him less than 24 hours and he's part of the family already!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Both Monty and Lola are lovely little pups. I had to wait till my 21st to get a dog as a birthday present two very lucky six year olds. Benson is 12 weeks today and adorable (some of the time!!!) Have fun with your puppies and keeps us all posted on progress.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely heart warming thread, some lucky puppies and lucky little girls ( even the 21yr olds xx) x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Monty is gorgeous. Is he an F1 or F1B?.....it's just that I saw a gorgeous F1B male for sale, similar colour to Monty. What a fab surprise for your daughter! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Monty's is a gorgeous little chap. What a lovely surprise for your daughter. Have fun.x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous and so is Lola....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely, I had to wait decades longer!! it'll be lovely for your daughter, my son is an only child (just 12) - he calls Dudley his furry brother!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree, it is amazing how quickly they do become part of the family. Lucky Monty and lucky daughter, what a wonderful birthday surprise.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh that's lovely. We have a Monty from Broadreach. He's 18 weeks now and black with a little bit of white. Mable mummy and Hector is the daddy.

Our Monty is just gorgeous as we are sure yours will be. Broadreach dogs seem to be very lovely (but very clever) and my kids adore our Monty to bits. I bet your daughter is over the moon. 

Sally


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww Monty is gorgeous, what a fab surprise, your daughte rwill remember that for the rest of her life.


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
He is a gorgeous little chap I must say! I had prepared myself for it being very similar to bringing your first baby home, but (so far) it's been a breeze compared to that! Jane, he's an F1, but we had the choice of him or an f1b who was also gorgeous, far more poodly curls. His Mum is Biscuit and Dad is Archie. Very impressed with Broadreach, I really liked Anne and Monty seems very chilled so far, even with the thunder today and being gawped at by most of the neighbourhood kids!
We feel very lucky and to be honest, I can't wait to show him off when he can go out after his jabs!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Would love to have seen your daughter's face when she saw Monty! Lola is so cute. You are all very lucky!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Bex!

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My name is Turi and I have an eight month old female puppy called Saffi from Broadreach. Her Mum was Chloe (black and white spaniel, now retired) and her Dad was Archie so our puppies are related and you can really see the similarities. I’ve attached a recent picture of Saffi and you can read more about her on my blog. 

Let us know how you get on – Monty is gorgeous!


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome! Turi, I'd discovered your blog in my cockapoo research, so it's lovely to be in contact with a famous poo and owner! If Monty turns out to be half as gorgeous as your Saffi, we'll be very happy. I love the idea of staying in contact with some of his half sisters etc! Monty's settled in very well. We all adore him, he's just so cute. Can't quite believe he's been here nearly a week already!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Bex! We think she's pretty cute too...just like Monty. It must be in the genes


----------

